# What order does a dog get groomed



## dazzybee (Dec 21, 2014)

Do they for example do the following

1. Demat
2. Comb
3. Wash
4. Dry
5. Use Clippers
6. Scissors
7. Nail


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

It really depends on the coat and the amount of issues.

Personally I do the following:
1) Bath
2) (if badly matted wet clip) 
3) dry
4) (if not matted dry clip)
5) Scissor
6) Nails

However if the dog is bad with it's nails then doing them whilst they are in the bath sometimes tends to help


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm not a groomer, but I never wash a dog until I've brushed it first. I never wash my own hair without brushing first, as it makes tangles much worse.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

BoredomBusters said:


> I'm not a groomer, but I never wash a dog until I've brushed it first. I never wash my own hair without brushing first, as it makes tangles much worse.


Agree'd

I brush 4 times usually. Before bath, after bath, after dry and at the end of the groom.


----------

